# New to bnb ttc after implanon removal



## momo198

Hello all!!
I'm new to the site, i had my implanon taken out on 4/3/10 waiting on 1st af so me and the hubby can try for our 3rd.....


----------



## honey08

:hi:


----------



## camocutie2006

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Zebra Stars

Welcome to BnB! :thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

:wave: Welcome to BNB!


----------



## Lillipop

:wave:
Hello and Welcome to BnB :)
x


----------



## momo198

Thanks! Af returned 4/18...


----------



## jenniferannex

hiya welcome to BnB :wave: xx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://eye-candi.net/emoticons/May08AdoptedEmoticons/hello2.gif


----------



## ash31

Hi im new to this site.. I wanted to ask how soon after getting the implanon removed can you start trying? I got mine out on the 23/05/11, I was told that iv to wait until my 1st real period before trying because I could either have a miscarriage or eptopic pregnancy if I was to get pregnant before then is this true?


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome to BnB.

V xxx


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb

sorry have no advice :(


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## hakunamatata

Best of luck! :thumbup:

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## kittenattacks

Hi and welcome!


----------



## yvonne85

welcome :)


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB  Hope you get a  soon!*


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome to bnb! xx


----------



## angel2010

Welcome and Good luck!


----------



## RuthieCC

Welcome!x x


----------



## ROFFNAMUM

hi ladies, congratulations to all for getting preg and gl to those still trying. im new to this site and was just looking for some advise really please, i still have the implanon in my arm but i have a appointment to get it removed on thursday, i was just wondering how long till i would ve able to to ttc after removel,
i have had the implant now for 2 years, and for the past 4 month i have not had a period, i am not a first time tryer ttc as i already have 4 amazing children, im just unsure as to the waiting time for the implants hormone will leave my system,
many thanks to all for reading and gl in the future.x.x.x.x


----------

